# FMA empty hands sparring vs TKD



## arnisandyz (Oct 14, 2002)

Anyone have any experience using your FMA training vs other styles in a sparring situation?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 14, 2002)

About 30 years of it.  It works .
Tournaments, interschool, and just between friends, even a few not between friends.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 14, 2002)

All the time!


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 15, 2002)

Some things I found,  Its difficult NOT to use elbow destructions.  Some of the people I used to play with hated the bruised shins, but hey, they shouldn't be kicking me right?

Depending on the rules, many of our weapons are taken away.
If you plan on using it in sparring under rules, it takes some adjustment to program what is legal/illegal.

The zoning, range finding, etc needed with the stick make dealing with kicks much easier.

And I agree, it works.

Andy


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 17, 2002)

I use elbow destruction all the time and I compete fairly regularly in TKD.  Sometimes you nail it in just the right spot and  my opponent can't even fight anymore, other times its a glancing blow and they don't even notice.  Most judges just think your blocking aggressively and don't mention anything.  That so far is the most helpful technique from FMA for TKD.  Hopefully I'll learn more down the road.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## thekuntawman (Oct 26, 2002)

if you can find somebody to fight with that does olympic tae kwon do competition fighting, i recommend fighting with that person. they train the kicking for a speed that most people from other styles of fighting do not know about. it is easy to look at what they do and then say to yourself "oh if he does that then i will do this___!" 

but the best thing is to find someone who is good at it, then instead of  saying, well, on the street i would have did this or that, you could pick up what they do better, and then make it part of your own fighting style.

i respect tae kwon do a lot, and i think anyone who laughs at tae kwon do never fought a good fighters.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> 
> *if you can find somebody to fight with that does olympic tae kwon do competition fighting, i recommend fighting with that person. they train the kicking for a speed that most people from other styles of fighting do not know about. it is easy to look at what they do and then say to yourself "oh if he does that then i will do this___!"
> 
> ...



What a coinicidense, my freind is on the British olympic Junior team! And yeah its fun fighting him and other tkd people cuz as soon as it reaches the floor its over straight away. With me winning ...........:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## seekeroftruth (Oct 29, 2002)

I agree thekuntawman.  "Get in the water and get your feet wet". (So to speak).  I find that limb destructions are very hard not to use once you are proficient with them.  I sparred with a Traditional Gung Fu stylist recently.  (No need to mention the style)  When he got inside my trapping range, he tore me a new one. (Even though I have a fair amount of experience in Jun Fan Gung Fu, and a little experience in FMA trapping).  I can tell you one thing though;  On the way in to my trapping range, I lit his arms and hands up with destructions!  After a couple of exchanges, I noticed that he bridged the gap in range much more quickly.  This let me know that the destructions were working!  If something is hurting you, don't let your opponent do it! (Right)  He is a very good practitioner and I respect him alot.  My adrenaline always gets pumping when we spar because he outweighs me by about 100 pounds of solid muscle.  He is also very good at rooting, so my lower limb attacks are often not very effective.  Those two things kinda take away alot of what I take for granted when sparring someone my own size.  Take your training outside of your comfort zone and you will find your style!  You have no time or energy to throw meaningless attacks and defenses.  At that point, every technique has to count.  You learn real quickly what you can pull off and what you can't .   Then you know what you need to work on.  Just my two cents.
                                                           Seeker of Truth


----------



## thekuntawman (Oct 29, 2002)

i would like to say something for sparring and fighting practice.

first there is a difference from sparring to fighting practice. in sparring, we are just trying techniques on each other, and for emtpy hands fighting or stickfighting, we do things like, hit the body, boxing (stick and fist), etc.

in sparring you should wear gloves, so you can fight for a longer time, and you are working on things like hitting the head (wear a helmet), and maybe your pounding each other a little heavier and you are going for stamina. what i mean is, a long, fair, clean "fight", like a duel.

for fight practice, dont wear any protection. except for stickfighting where you can use a padded stick if you are just starting out your stickfighitng. but this will let you do things like smash your knuckles in his arms and hands, grab and pull your opponent, rap your knuckles on his head, more painful things like that, but with less muscular power. with your stickfighting, you can use your punchings and kickings also while you stickfight. and dont forget to fight weapon against the empty hand.

in fight practice, you dont break up your students even if they fall or lost a weapon, because he needs to know what a "unfair" fight felt like. on top of that he will do less punching to the chest because the mental should be working differently for fight practice. in fight practice you are practicing for the street, not the ring, and that is why you dont wear gloves. your fights are for less time (20-30 seconds or shorter), so they have a sense of "urgency" in there fighting, not to dance around like roy jones. they should also have to fight in a way like they will lost when 20 seconds are up.

you should try this which is a good training method.


----------



## seekeroftruth (Oct 29, 2002)

I agree.  When I sparred with that guy, we had no protective gear on at all.  It made the techniques much more expensive!  Don't mess up so to speak.  In addition, we do alot of training that if someone accidently does something, we do not let them stop sparring.  You never know what to expect in a confrontation.  It goes back to the old saying: " You will fight how you train, so train how you want to fight".  Just my two cents


----------



## seekeroftruth (Oct 29, 2002)

By the way, we were actually "playing" in the traditional sense.  In my opinion, "playing" is anything but playing! LOL!


----------



## Cebu West (Nov 9, 2002)

In TKD they are not allowed to grab while in FMA it is used all the time. If you play by their rules it's hard not to grab that foot just sticking out there begging to be grabbed and flipped back or twisted. I started out doing semi-full contact TKD back in the early 70's and back then grabbing was allowed. It was also supposed to be light skin contact, but you know how that goes. Point sparing is difficult to get through without getting disqualified when you are used to the grab.


----------

